# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  سيلينا غوميز

## خادمة المجتبى

سلام 

اليوم جبت الكم ازيا الفنانة الاجنبية سيلينا غوميز

----------


## خادمة المجتبى



----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مساء الجمال*
*ازياء حلووة*
*يسلمووو خية ع النقل الحلوو*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيه*
*ماننحرم من الجديد*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## فرح

خادمة المجتبى عزيزتي..
يسلموووو ع حسن الاختيااار 
حلووووين ..تسلم يمناااك 
ولاحرمنا عطااائك 
موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

*إسستآيلآت حلوة و كيوووت ..*

*أغلبيتهم عجبوني ..*

*تسسلمي غنااتي ع الطرح ..*

*ما ننحرم القاادم الحلوو ..]*

----------


## أمل الظهور

هذا حلو بس لو انه قصير احلى 

يسلمووو على الازياء الحلوة

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## حنين الايام

*ازياء حلوه كثير* 
*يسلموا*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *مساء الجمال*
> *ازياء حلووة*
> *يسلمووو خية ع النقل الحلوو*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عآفيه*
> *ماننحرم من الجديد*
> *دمتي بخير*



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم من ردوك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> خادمة المجتبى عزيزتي..
> يسلموووو ع حسن الاختيااار 
> حلووووين ..تسلم يمناااك 
> ولاحرمنا عطااائك 
> موفقه



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم من ردوك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *إسستآيلآت حلوة و كيوووت ..*
> 
> *أغلبيتهم عجبوني ..*
> 
> *تسسلمي غنااتي ع الطرح ..*
> 
> *ما ننحرم القاادم الحلوو ..]*



 
يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم من ردوك :)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

يسلمو حبابه 
بنتظار القادم الاحلى 
موفقه..
*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> هذا حلو بس لو انه قصير احلى 
> 
> يسلمووو على الازياء الحلوة
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم:)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *ازياء حلوه كثير* 
> *يسلموا*



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم:)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *
> 
> يسلمو حبابه 
> بنتظار القادم الاحلى 
> موفقه..
> *



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم:)

----------

